# Two Algae Questions



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello all,

I had a couple algae questions.

1. I think I have hair algae in my main tank. I have small green areas on my tank and some of them have grass/hair like growth. Is this hair algae? and because my tank is still cycling,is it normal?

2. In my quarantine tank there's a lot of what looks like brown diatom algae growing on the bottom and the front glass. Is this ok for the inhabitant or should I clean it all off?

Thanks!


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Josh72836G said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I had a couple algae questions.
> 
> ...


For your first question: If you have pictures it would help, that is what it sounds like though. I get that on my tanks that are next to a window. If it's caused by sunlight, then all you can do is keep cleaning.

I would clean the algae off you quarantine tank glass, and vacuum the gravel. Most of the time, brown algae is caused by cycling.

I can't really give you any completely accurate advise unless I know: How big the tank is, How many fish there are, if any, what kind of SW tank it is, and what kind of filter you have.


----------



## Josh72836G (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks. My Main tank is a 30g Red Sea Max with 40 lbs of live rock only CUC at the moment since it's still cycling. Just wanted to check to see if it was probly hair algae. 

My quarantine tank is a bare bottom 10 gallon tank with a Tetra power 10 filter. It has one Firefish in it at the moment. so I'll clean it out this afternoon.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Josh72836G said:


> My quarantine tank is a bare bottom 10 gallon tank with a Tetra power 10 filter. It has one Firefish in it at the moment. so I'll clean it out this afternoon.


You will need to maintenance the filter often, I don't think that one is for a SW tank, so you will want to check the impeller and filters regularly to make sure they are working properly. (Check once a week)

Is the Firefish going to stay in the tank? or will you move him?


----------

